# 60 day Pro Hair 100 challenge



## Show Sebright (Jun 2, 2022)

Hay y’all! I got Pro hair 100 for my lamb to help his wool growth in his legs. I will take a picture of his legs clean, conditioned, and fired every other day. I want to know if y’all think this stuff works. 


Here is day 1 [May 31 2022]


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 2, 2022)

Day 3 [June 2 2022]
Also the 13-17 I won’t be able to get pictures.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2022)

I don’t understand the wooly booties on show lambs…… but if that’s what the judges want, that’s what they get!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 3, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I don’t understand the wooly booties on show lambs…… but if that’s what the judges want, that’s what they get!


I am not really sure any of us actually understand it. If I am being honest, it is a pain, but when you like winning more then you dislike doing the work, you do the work.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 3, 2022)

It’s kinda cute. It makes them look bigger boned. You can hide leg defects or make it look like you lamb has defects. 
It going to be rainy HARD tomorrow so I hope I can get his legs done.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 4, 2022)

I hoping the rain calms down this afternoon. The rain is blowing in the porch/wash rack. He has a gentler shampoo and some conditioner now. Hopefully I get to try it out today.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 4, 2022)

Y’all I’m doing his legs tomorrow. The rain comes in huge waves. I had to feed him dinner in a poncho


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2022)

Rain, snow, ice, heat, we go care for our animals. You are doing awesome!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 4, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Rain, snow, ice, heat, we go care for our animals. You are doing awesome!


Thank you! Now let’s hope the school admin think that too… I need to keep him on campus. 🫣


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 4, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Y’all I’m doing his legs tomorrow. The rain comes in huge waves. I had to feed him dinner in a poncho


Honest moment here, sometimes you have to push doing legs back a day because of weather. Do what you need to do.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 5, 2022)

Got him to kinda brace . He doesn’t let me put his feet back far yet and his head up. But we are working on it.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 7, 2022)

I forgot to take a picture but I did his leg wool today. We are a going to try spraying some white vinegar on his legs before I put him away. If is supposed to stop them from chewing on the wool.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 7, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I forgot to take a picture but I did his leg wool today. We are a going to try spraying some white vinegar on his legs before I put him away. If is supposed to stop them from chewing on the wool.


Do you wrap his legs? I know it is a pain, but that prevents them from being able to pick at it.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 7, 2022)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Do you wrap his legs? I know it is a pain, but that prevents them from being able to pick at it.


Yes I did for a few days. He gets them all muddy and I can’t keep up with washing them. I was also worried he would get like a skin infection when they stay on for long periods of time. If you know he wouldn’t get some sort of infection then I can try I to wash them at night or something.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 7, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Yes I did for a few days. He gets them all muddy and I can’t keep up with washing them. I was also worried he would get like a skin infection when they stay on for long periods of time. If you know he wouldn’t get some sort of infection then I can try I to wash them at night or something.


I didn't think about the mud, like I said, leg wraps are really a pain. But from what I know and what I have done, if the legs are absolutely 100% dry when you wrap, and you don't leave wraps on more then 3 days between re-washing the legs, and re-wrapping, they are fine. I have done them the past three years, and they are a pain (just like washing legs in general), but since my first year when something happened that we really don't know if it was something with how I wrapped, shedding, or maybe the wraps, I haven't had any issues with them. I have friends who preach it.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 8, 2022)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I didn't think about the mud, like I said, leg wraps are really a pain. But from what I know and what I have done, if the legs are absolutely 100% dry when you wrap, and you don't leave wraps on more then 3 days between re-washing the legs, and re-wrapping, they are fine. I have done them the past three years, and they are a pain (just like washing legs in general), but since my first year when something happened that we really don't know if it was something with how I wrapped, shedding, or maybe the wraps, I haven't had any issues with them. I have friends who preach it.


Ok thanks. I’ll do his legs again today and put them on. Hopefully the blow dryer works… it dyed yesterday and idk why


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2022)

Washing leg wool daily! Blow dry! leg wraps to keep them clean! Conditioning! Fluffing out the wool! Heck-fire, I don't do all that to my OWN hair!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 8, 2022)

So I washed, rinsed, conditioned, rinsed, spray with pro hair, blowed, then finally leg wraps. He is very mad about them


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2022)

I'd be mad too! I have a shag cut haircut. I just wash hair, rub with a towel, shake head like a dog and GO!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 8, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I'd be mad too! I have a shag cut haircut. I just wash hair, rub with a towel, shake head like a dog and GO!


If only Dutch could do that. I just want him to have wool because some people at my hair have like 2 inch of wool and that it. And  it is usually dirty and knotted.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2022)

He should really bloom under your diligent care!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 8, 2022)

Baymule said:


> He should really bloom under your diligent care!


Thanks! Do you know if this is poisons to him? It is all over the  place and  he wants to eat it. Also how do you keep the nightshade away?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2022)

That looks like pigweed. It’s a member of the amaranth family. It is not poisonous. 

I’ve seen my sheep eat the leaves of nightshade with no I’ll effect. The berries are poisonous. I react to the sap in the stalks, so I wear gloves to pull up the plants and put them on the burn pile.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 8, 2022)

Baymule said:


> That looks like pigweed. It’s a member of the amaranth family. It is not poisonous.
> 
> I’ve seen my sheep eat the leaves of nightshade with no I’ll effect. The berries are poisonous. I react to the sap in the stalks, so I wear gloves to pull up the plants and put them on the burn pile.


Ok thanks! We can’t burn anything here but I’ll make sure they do into the dumpster not the trash can.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 8, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Washing leg wool daily! Blow dry! leg wraps to keep them clean! Conditioning! Fluffing out the wool! Heck-fire, I don't do all that to my OWN hair!


Bay, I am sure that my lambs hair gets taken care of way better then my hair. They also have way nicer products


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 8, 2022)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Bay, I am sure that my lambs hair gets taken care of way better then my hair. They also have way nicer products


Yes same! My sheep gets about 35ish a month for hair car and I only spend like 15 every 2 months! At least I do take him to a pet groomer. I do at home clipping… the one blade shears all.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 9, 2022)

He dose not like the leg wraps. He jumped in mud too.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 10, 2022)

I shaved him and blended his legs. Here is my fail lol


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2022)

Doesn't look like  a fail to me!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 11, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Doesn't look like  a fail to me!


Thanks.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 12, 2022)

Washed and dried his legs but forgot to take a picture. I will be gone next week


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 18, 2022)

Here is Dutch’s wool today. Forgot a pic in the morning so I can back in the evening and he got his legs all dirty!!!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jun 19, 2022)

Wow, this is interesting to learn about the leg wool being so important. I am curious to learn more and see the progress!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 20, 2022)

Uh I don’t even know how many days are left in this. And I’m sick so think are moving slow. But hay, I can drive now! I’m going to run into a car probably 🫣.his wool is coated him mud tonight so I’ll be cleaning them again tomorrow if I feel better.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2022)

Hope you feel better soon, it's no fun being sick. And you can drive now? That's a major help!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes @Baymule I can drive. I have no clue how but I can dive with my parent in the car. I was feeling a bit better this morning so I washed Dutch. He screamed his head off when I turned on the hose 😂. I will get his free into the long dirt road and we will go on walks no halter. He knows the comrade work “here” so he will come over to me whenever I need him to.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2022)

You will get the hang of driving in no time. Word to the wise…. If you are first in line at a red light and it turns green, LOOK BOTH WAYS before you take off. People do run red lights, if you see one coming, those few seconds can keep you from being T-boned. How do I know? Because a speeding dump truck ran a red light and parked itself in the driver’s door of my little 1975 Toyota Corrola. I was a week in the hospital with fractured pelvis, surgery to fix ruptured intestines and various other injuries. I was 19. Now 67, and I STILL look both ways before I accelerate at a green light.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 22, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You will get the hang of driving in no time. Word to the wise…. If you are first in line at a red light and it turns green, LOOK BOTH WAYS before you take off. People do run red lights, if you see one coming, those few seconds can keep you from being T-boned. How do I know? Because a speeding dump truck ran a red light and parked itself in the driver’s door of my little 1975 Toyota Corrola. I was a week in the hospital with fractured pelvis, surgery to fix ruptured intestines and various other injuries. I was 19. Now 67, and I STILL look both ways before I accelerate at a green light.


That is very unfortunate. 🙁 I will be sure to look both ways before I go. My parents told me it’s not go carts so don’t floor the gas. In my picture I look like a ghost 😂 the only way you see my face is my hair


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 23, 2022)

So I think that this pro hair stuff is working. His wool is healthier and longer. There isn’t as much hair coming out when I brush his legs.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 27, 2022)

So Dutch was fussy about his legs again so I went a took a look at the spot he is itching. It is his hoof oil gland. I was touching it and it was hard as a rock. I figured that if I can’t get oil out of it then Dutch can’t eather. I added a pic of his from right foot before I cleaned it. So I pulled the hard crusty oily clump out and he did not like it. But he can get his natural oils from it now. I cleaned out all 4 legs and he was very unappreciative of my work. But he stoped fussing with his legs as much. 
Is there anything I should do now. Clean it out with peroxide or something??


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2022)

I haven’t had to deal with this. I’m guessing it’s like popping a pimple and cleaning it out. I’m pretty sure peroxide would help keep it clean. Now you know to watch this on him.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 27, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I haven’t had to deal with this. I’m guessing it’s like popping a pimple and cleaning it out. I’m pretty sure peroxide would help keep it clean. Now you know to watch this on him.


Ok I’ll bring some tomorrow morning. It was but wasn’t. It was more like when you have to pull the hair out of a dogs ears because it gets too long. I’m using gloves next time for sure. It was so oily, I mean it was an oil gland.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jun 30, 2022)

So everything is going good. I will be shaving home on the for the of July. Any suggestions to quickly make Dutch coat shorter so I can later make it full length?


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 6, 2022)

I didn’t blend Dutch’s legs but here they a when I shaved him on the 4th. I think the pro hair worked! We should be coming to an end soon. I’ll be starting again in September ish.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 7, 2022)

Here are his legs today. Looks fluffy! Not sure if the spray is doing much anymore. I think we are at the end of our 60 days together talking about my sheep’s legs. Oh how that sounds weird.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh never mind. We are only at 37 days. Wow feels like forever!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 16, 2022)

I’ll get some pictures tomorrow. I’ve been so busy but keeping up with the legs. They stoped growing. 🙁 I’m not sure why


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 16, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I’ll get some pictures tomorrow. I’ve been so busy but keeping up with the legs. They stoped growing. 🙁 I’m not sure why


Do you comb them?


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 17, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Do you comb them?


Yes.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 17, 2022)

Oh thats weird


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 17, 2022)

Washed Dutch. He jumped in the mud puddle as soon as he got off the stand


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 17, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> Washed Dutch. He jumped in the mud puddle as soon as he got off the stand


His pen looks so clean.lol


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 17, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> His pen looks so clean.lol


That because I clean it daily. The sand is brown now. He brings in so much dirt! I’ve got to bring in all new sand before school starts.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 18, 2022)

I’ll up date y’all on this. Dutch ran full speed into the fence of his pen. He fell and got back up. He was not acting normal. He seemed better today but it is slow. His hoofs are overgrown. I didn’t know but thankfully @BrahmerQueen helped me  realize. Thanks for that.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 18, 2022)

clipped hoofs.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Jul 19, 2022)

Maybe Dutch's wool isn't growing anymore because its summer time and really hot.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 19, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> Maybe Dutch's wool isn't growing anymore because its summer time and really hot.


Maybe.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 27, 2022)

Any suggestions for a good cheep leg dye for Dutch’s legs? They are and ugly sun bleached brown.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 27, 2022)

Wow he has grown a solid few inches of wool since we started


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 27, 2022)

Y’all we only have a few days left 😭. 

It’s ok tho I’ll be doing this again later. I might use @BrahmerQueen ’s mix


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 30, 2022)

Woh we got so close to the length of wool my breeder said I’ll get her he is 1 year! 

Y’all he has 5 inches! Got pro pink and whitening powers we today while spending 108 on feed 😩. Also shaved Dutch today


----------



## Baymule (Jul 30, 2022)

He looks like he’s been to the beauty shop! 
Five inches of leg wool? Wow!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 30, 2022)

Baymule said:


> He looks like he’s been to the beauty shop!
> Five inches of leg wool? Wow!


Yep i measured it like the people do in the pictures. It look like a lot less when it fletens. New goal is 10 inches!!! Lol


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 31, 2022)

He is picking his wool again! I’m going to wrap his legs Tuesday.


----------



## Show Sebright (Sunday at 8:30 AM)

Wow I wanted to give a update. I haven’t done any more pro hair but because of my good start he keeps growing more wool!


----------

